

Remind HN: Seattle Meetup at 6:30pm - mathgladiator
http://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/

======
randfish
Awesome to meet so many Seattle HN folks. Sorry I had to bail a bit early.
Looking forward to potentially hosting the next one at Moz (or Estately if
Galen wins the arm wrestling contest) :-)

------
iamelgringo
Hey, guys. You should coordinate with
<http://www.meetup.com/hackersandfoundersseattle/>

------
evo
This was fun, I wish I could've stayed longer--though I'm wondering if my
voice would've taken the abuse if I had. Looking forward to next time!

------
smz
Oh no, I didn't know about this. I show up at the weekly Monday rails meetup.
I would definitely show up to the next one!

------
aaronbrethorst
Wish I could've made it tonight. I'm looking forward to coming to the next
one!

